# How to Clean a Flounder



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

This is for the beginners that don't know how to clean a flounder.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgJQXO_ciXs


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgJQXO_ciXs


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*This is how I prefer, a boneless Flounder, ready for stuffing*


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I like to clean them like the first video when I have a bunch to clean because it's quick and easy. If I have a nice one that I want to make stuffed flounder with, I do it similar to the first video however rather than make the cut down the center I take the head off then run my knife down the bones and take one filet from each side rather than two. Makes it fold over just right for crab stuffed flounder.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I prefer that first video myself. It's how I fillet a flounder.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

This method seems to work for this fella https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZZAjF7z8dY


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I didn't look at the video but a slit down the center and slide the knife under one side at a time and when finished you will see thru the bones.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

bigmike2010 said:


> This method seems to work for this fella https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZZAjF7z8dY


That's the way I do it gotta have a long thin straight blade and very sharp but a ton faster when u got a bunch to clean.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

recess said:


> That's the way I do it gotta have a long thin straight blade and very sharp but a ton faster when u got a bunch to clean.


I have tried it a couple of times and cant seem to get the feel for it quite yet. Its those outer row of bones that mess me up.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Been doing those flatties like that for 60 years....


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I would like to try that method. Would someone please bring me a cooler full of nice flounder? I promise I will bring the fillets back to you... ;o)


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

quick method, esp for smaller flat ties:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZZAjF7z8dY


----------

